# What is happening with unexpected ice/snow



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This is a Birmingham AL weather guys FB post today, and the responses.
There are schools that kept the children as they delayed schools, then went to school, then decided they needed to go home as it was getting worse sooner than expected. But, then it was too chancy to send the children home, so they are spending the nights at schools. This is weather very seldom seen in this part of AL.

Here is the conversation

*James Spann
*

Teachers/students stranded at school due to accident on road. Need blankets at Crossroads School 2826 Columbiana Rd, Birmingham
Like Â· Â· Share Â· 17 minutes ago near Birmingham, AL Â· 


106 people like this.
316 shares

Amber Allred :, (
16 minutes ago Â· Like

Staci N Chris Can the national guard not get to them??
16 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 7

Cindie Kaye Swindle Um, how is anyone going to get the blankets there?
16 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 8

Djbrother Shawn my ? to cindie
15 minutes ago Â· Like

Debi Head Parnell Praying for them.
15 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 2

Julie Johnson 
15 minutes ago Â· Like

Leigh Lackey Brooks helicopter to drop them on the roof!!
15 minutes ago Â· Like

Janet Hart Chandler send the NGuard!
15 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 3

Kristi Branstetter Where there's a will, there is a way!
15 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 1

Debbie Ritter Sanders My aunt is on 459 not moving.
14 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 1

Rhett Barnett If someone could just get close, perhaps he could use a t-shirt cannon to launch the blankets to the school.
14 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 3

Jason Walker James Spann.... Any idea why traffic is not moving at 459 and 65?
14 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 1


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Chris-Kim Davis Morris Can they somehow air drop some to them? How horrible....praying for all
14 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 2

Scott Nordstrom drive some there then 
14 minutes ago Â· Like

Tabetha White Praying for everyone on the roads trying to help!
14 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 1

Sally Almon Henegar Need  blankets & pillows & food at UCP adult daycare on Oslo circle off of Lakeshore! 85 handicapped adults without overnight provisions!
14 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 7

Stacy Christol Williams If someone can get in to them why can't they take them home??
14 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 10

Brian Blackwell My mom teaches there and is there overnight tonight.
13 minutes ago Â· Like

Barbara Sessions Is anyone taking food and water to those who have been stranded on the roads for many hours today? A friend is on 65 about 20 minutes from home...Left work at 11:09...stuck in one spot for 2 hrs...no water, no food....
13 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 1

Sherrie Kemp Sutley Thought our governor said the national guard would help!
13 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 12

Bobby Jillian Forsyth James, Do you know if 280 is closed down? We are trying our best to pick up my niece from school and we heard 280 was shut down, That is the road we have to be on to get to her school. please please let me know. Thank you and God bless you!!
12 minutes ago Â· Like

Al Cush Janet- they are coming!
12 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 1

Buddy Painter WALK...PEOPLE!!!DON'T BE LAZY.IF I WAS NEAR THEM..I WOULD WALK.THOSE ARE BABIES.WALKING AIN'T CROWDED.MY GOD!!!
12 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 3

Janet Hart Chandler 
12 minutes ago Â· Like

Elizabeth Parmalee Ellard I thought the school had emergency supplies they need to stock up on these for next snow storm..
12 minutes ago Â· Like

Michael Shaffer people stranded about a mile from the first Leeds Alabama exit, people are running out of gas the 18wheelers have started their on lane convoy blocking cars!!! wish someone would tell the Alabama state troopers. I cant get through!!!!!
11 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 5

Carol Watkins Budner Diegel James . . . there are kids at schools all over this city who cannot get picked up by their parents!!! Doesn't make us feel good when we are stranded in a hotel lobby!!!! That accident is in a place on Columbiana Road where no traffic can get up the hill.
11 minutes ago Â· Like

Buddy Painter Your legs ain't stranded.Anybody live near them...then..get ur asses there.
11 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 8

Nancy Campbell Bain Has the National Guard been called out to help?
11 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 1

Amy Dove Vines I don't understand the need for a rude and snarky comment on a post about children and teachers needing blankets. Be a help, not a hindrance.
10 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 33

Terri Melvin yes nancy
10 minutes ago Â· Like

Stacy Scott Isbell Supposedly according to Leeds police, accident will be cleared in 30 minutes on I20
10 minutes ago Â· Like

Staci N Chris Gov bentley assigned 350 guardsmen for this mess... why is there kids and ppl not getting help?
10 minutes ago Â· Like

Brandie Lowe Staci N Chris - because 350 guardsmen can't be everywhere at once.
9 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 17

Festus Loyd James with this snow n flu n etc .they need to go a whole week with out fur these kids .they dont need this n each school in tha state needs to spray each school while they r out .come on school system think next time if there is a next time .god help them
8 minutes ago Â· Like

Nancy Karina Maldonado Things like this wouldn't happen if only the school board would of taken things more seriously. Schools should of be Closed Today!! I called my children's school to ask if they were going to be let out early they said no. As soon as I hanged up my sister revives a call they will be letting them out early and will be ridding the buses home. We'll 10 minutes later , No Parents have to come get their children's. What a screw up Nobody new what to do or what was going on.
8 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 10

Deborah Collins Cole I'm sure the guardsmen are doing their best. There is a lot of need.
6 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 4

CR Thomas flu is spread through the air by droplets. spraying won't help. sorry.
6 minutes ago Â· Like

Ann Rhoades People that live close enough to walk should be able to take some blankets.
5 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 2

Kristin Easterling Staci N Chris Because there are THOUSANDS of people over HUNDREDS of square miles in need of help... 350 men and women simply can't help them all. They have to prioritize.
4 minutes ago Â· Edited Â· Like Â· 2

Amy Herron-Booth There r also students stranded at Brookwood High School
4 minutes ago Â· Like

Chris Caffee Colburn Why can't national guard get them home. I consider that an emergency.
3 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 1

Alice George Davidson All schools need blankets and pillows. We have over 300 students at Bumpus Middle School in Hoover with no supplies except food. We are all just doing the best we can.
3 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 2

Angela Doby McCormick Pell City is wrapped up with stranded people. All 3 hotels are sold out and Wal-mart parking lot is now a truck stop.



2 minutes ago Â· Like

Deborah O'Neal I don't care what they say, they are looking for that funding they don't get if they don't open for a certain amount of hours.
2 minutes ago Â· Like Â· 1


Write a comment...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I wonder who is the most prepared in this situation? What teacher, what school, or even what school kid?


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

Good god,SNAFU!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Same situation going on around metro ATL. Sad to see. Lots of kids, others stranded. Some on school buses. Parents can't find their kids.


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

What a mess. 
I have been watching almost all afternoon (my time) and see many schools that were not shut down in many areas. 

I assume because of not a winter area, that cars/trucks/buses do not have snow tires or chains. Just how do they (school admins.) expect the parents to get the kids..its sad so sad. 

Let's hope there is one kid, one teacher that has some idea of being prepared and how best to survive this and can teach the rest. 

May angels watch over those little ones.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Possum Belly - my cousin in Atlanta posted something about over there being like B'ham. 

We do not get this type of weather enough for people to have the necessary heavy clothing, and the cars are not equipped. Snow and ice tires are not sold down here that I know of.

And this is about 90 miles South of me. And I only got a very light dusting of any snow/ice today.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Are all those people, who's full names and links to their FB page, members of HT, if not what did you post that??


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Public page on FB, 
Cut and pasted and took out their icons. Not a private page in any way.
If not public, the names would not have shown here as they are doing.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

If they are at the school they'll survive unless everyone there is (are?) total idiots. If worse comes to worse they can 'pig pile' in an interior room to keep from freezing. After all its not like its going to be 20 below zero!

Plus there should be more than enough food and drinks in storage to keep them feed and hydrated for at least a week.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

I believe the responses were posted to a public page - James spann is a well known weather man in bham


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Food is not a problem, thank goodness.

Parents are not very happy right now.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

I hope they don't lose power.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> Possum Belly - my cousin in Atlanta posted something about over there being like B'ham.
> 
> We do not get this type of weather enough for people to have the necessary heavy clothing, and the cars are not equipped. Snow and ice tires are not sold down here that I know of.
> 
> And this is about 90 miles South of me. And I only got a very light dusting of any snow/ice today.


The problem is that with all the people in the "parking lot" interstate traffic, and schools, it is 20 degrees here now, and will be in mid teens by AM. From what I see on the ATL news, Atl and surrounding cities and towns, it is a real mess. Just imagine all the men/ women stuck in traffic for the past 8 hrs or so having to go to the bathroom.


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

Schools have been required to stock bottled water and food and supplies for just such a scenario. Of course: all the kids are going to wonder why they can't go home... where their parents are... some kids will take advantage of the situation... I hope they have plenty of aspirin, for the teachers - who just want to go home, as much as the kids do.

They closed schools here today -- YESTERDAY. Just to avoid this problem. What a mess. :Bawling:


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

AngieM2 said:


> Public page on FB,
> Cut and pasted and took out their icons. Not a private page in any way.
> If not public, the names would not have shown here as they are doing.


I still don't think it is right, if you hadn't posted it here, and there are links to every single FB page regardless of you taking out the icons, those people are not hard to find, and I think you as an admin of this board would know that!

Every single name and FB page you posted shows the full name and for the most part their address, that is not right Miss Angie!!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

We moved from a high snow area to one that gets little snow. Here they seem to call off if they see a snow flake. I thought it was very strange, but I love the fact that they have built days into the calendar so that they are able to cancel when needed.

It's kind of scary though, seeing how many are going into panic mode and calling for the National Guard. It's a day or two. The kids are sheltered and have the basic necessities, they are in much better shape then the ones stranded on the roads.

Angie, do they not sell all season tires in that area?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh good lord.
This is a wonderful example of what can go wrong.
Imagine it on a larger scale.
Those poor people.


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

Well lets hope that seeing it was on a public page in the first place and now here..someone might know the people and try to help out!

Also if they didn't want their name (s) on there, they should not have posted on the FB PUBLIC pages with their info in the first place.

Seems to me there is more important things to be concerned about right now.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

Days missed due to this storm will not need to be made up per the state board of education. I'll bet they wish that call had been made prior to tonight


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

I didn't realize this site had become a "Bully" site, I will take my reading elsewhere.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

You aren't being bullied.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

A difference of opinion isn't bullying. Jmo


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

belladulcinea said:


> You aren't being bullied.


No, I am not, but every single person who's FB page Angie has now copied is!


----------



## NC_hobbyfarmer (Dec 31, 2013)

Do they get credit for more than one or two days of school? If there was truely a life or death emergency I would find a way to get to the school and pick my kid up. Also it's not like the parents cannot contact there kids by phone I am sure.... The ones trapped on the school buses are the ones that would really ---- me off but once again I would be able to get my kid from ANYWHERE!!!!


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

That happen to a small school here. The deputy sheriff took them home because it would be closed the next day. It took several trips but he did it anyway.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Brighton said:


> No, I am not, but every single person who's FB page Angie has now copied is!


Just because Angie copied a public page, how does that make her a bully?

I don't think so.


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

The topic is getting stranded in this mess. Happened to me with two kids; one in kindergarten and the other a year younger. It's no joking matter - even tho we had thermoses of cocoa/coffee and blankets and warm clothes. Snow got too deep for my front wheel drive.

There are folks there who can drive in this stuff; I'll bet they're helping as the can. To make that more effective takes communications and a contact point - like maybe neighborhood fire depts? - to relay messages to people who can things from point a to point b.

We're getting lots of sleet right now. It can be a little slicker than snow; but not much, as long as you leave plenty of space between vehicles, drive steady and don't make any sudden moves.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

Brighton said:


> No, I am not, but every single person who's FB page Angie has now copied is!


Lol, they were stupid enough to post on a public page with their real name. You seem to forget that anything you put on the internet is becomes public information.


----------



## cindy71 (Jul 7, 2008)

I am at one of my houses I clean. At 9:30 this morning it started snowing we were only suppose to get a dusting by 11:00 it was a mess in Bham. I started out but turned around about a half mile down the road that took an hour do that. I was already prepared to stay with someone because my house is being worked on. I was going to go to her house just about 5 miles away but turned around. Thank God the family I clean for like me. It took them 4 hrs to get home. Their daughter is at the daycare center with her 2. She told her dad that there were at least 50 kids with their parents there and 4 kids without their parents. It is just a plain mess.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

I did see a plea for insulin for a kid at one of the intermediate schools. 

It really makes me think, and consider what I think I would do


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I thought about posting the information, but it is well known that if you post in public, and put real information out in public, you do not know who or where it will be seen.

Now, I am extremely impressed that at least one of our members are so worried to the extent to call it bullying, that gives me comfort to know she would not take this thread to any other site to show off what we are posting in public, with our names here as that would be bullying by her standards. And we all live by our own standards.

I'm just not that special, I only use logic and do not take or interfere with others that want to post on a public site that has public settings on their facebook pages. I respect their choice to be known by all, and understand that anyone and everyone can see what I put on facebook.
That is not how I have my page set, and I have evidence that people that are not friends with me may not even see that my page exists, much less be able to see it when posted in like this. And besides, I don't put my real address on it.

I have not bullied anyone, or invaded their privacy. I have posted what they put out for anyone on the internet to see about a subject that is news worthy for the survival aspects for something for us all to learn from.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Terri in WV said:


> We moved from a high snow area to one that gets little snow. Here they seem to call off if they see a snow flake. I thought it was very strange, but I love the fact that they have built days into the calendar so that they are able to cancel when needed.
> 
> It's kind of scary though, seeing how many are going into panic mode and calling for the National Guard. It's a day or two. The kids are sheltered and have the basic necessities, they are in much better shape then the ones stranded on the roads.
> 
> Angie, do they not sell all season tires in that area?


I think there may be some around, but would you buy if you only needed them one day or maybe one week every 5 years or so? And unless you've moved here from up North, many are not even equipped with the knowledge of how to steer in a slick spot. I stay home as much as possible as I don't want one running into me.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

No one here in central AL, Birmingham and surrounding counties, was expecting this. The forecast called for a light dusting, less than 1/2 inch. Folks got up and went to work and school before 8:00 AM thinking it would be no big deal. 

Along about 9:30 this morning, it came in fast and hard. The line of snow had shifted north, out of the predicted area somewhat. In minutes, the snow was covering the ground, roads, cars, was sticking and kept on coming. 

There just simply was not enough time to realize this was going to be a major pain. Suddenly, businesses saw they would have to let the employees go home, the schools were going to let out at 12:00, then that changed to 11:00, then the radio announced the buses would not run due to the slick roads. Parents would have to come and get their kids. 

Reasoning behind this was, it was a greater risk to have 80 kids on a school bus if it went off the road. We have lots of hills and steep roads here. 

So, around the middle of the day here is a lot of frantic driving, although I did see many coming down my street doing about 5 MPH and being very careful. The kids left at school until someone could come and get them would not be left abandoned. There were teachers and personnel to stay with them, food, water, and warmth. 

I listened to the local radio station all day, call ins were describing conditions and situations. Glad I didn't have to go out. Watched the cattle across the road get several big rolls of hay brought to them, boy, they mooed and acted so happy!

Again, this storm came in unexpectedly, fast, and furious, and caught everyone flatfooted. Everything started out normal this morning and quickly went south. 

I shudder to think of being stranded on one of the interstates for hours. No food, water, bathroom, and its getting colder and colder. Down into the single digits tonight. I hope and pray no one dies from the cold.


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

Last time things got like this back when I lived in/ near the city. A big bunch of us who had 4x4s and cb radios or cell phones went to the local hospitals and spent a few days pushing and pulling ambulances, fire trucks, and police cars in and out of the places they needed to get. Not to mention picking up people who had called 911 and dropping them at the hospital. 

Give them a chance and the local DIY crowd will take care of business.

Larry


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I can't believe the number of people who are panicking because you all got a snow flake....

Yes almost every school in northern Mich. was closed again today because of the brutal wind chill factor . . -30 F ....
The concern is for the kids getting frost bite in a matter of a very few minutes.

In the 15 feet from my mud room door to my truck there is a 4 foot snow drift.......


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> I think there may be some around, but would you buy if you only needed them one day or maybe one week every 5 years or so? And unless you've moved here from up North, many are not even equipped with the knowledge of how to steer in a slick spot. I stay home as much as possible as I don't want one running into me.


Not to highjack your thread, but to answer your question, yes I would. I have put myself in an area that gets very little snow at any given time and I still buy all season tires.

You bring up a very valid point of some not having the knowledge to deal with adverse weather. I'm very fortunate to have lived in a few different climates, but, like you, I stay in unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Here is a fairly recent photo from the James Spann (weather guy) page

This is I-65 North at Birmingham


View attachment 22058





> I-65 south at Valley Avenue in Birmingham tonight. There are hundreds, perhaps thousands of stranded motorists across the state in very cold, Arctic air. Photo from ABC 33/40's Bill Castle.


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> I think there may be some around, but would you buy if you only needed them one day or maybe one week every 5 years or so? And unless you've moved here from up North, many are not even equipped with the knowledge of how to steer in a slick spot. I stay home as much as possible as I don't want one running into me.


So that brings up another thing, the same as the tires.

Why would they have blankets, snow shovel, sand bags, clothing/boots, etc, in their vehicles when it does not happen but once in a few years.

So how would they prep for that? 

Also brings up another thought even if they had tires for that once in a while use....they still don't have the experience of driving in snow.

I have seen drivers here in BC, from down in the valley that gets a few snow days each year and not for long.

They come up here in the mtns and get into trouble cause they think they know how to drive in snow. We have deep compacted snow here and often includes ice under it, not dusting like they most often get down in the valley.
I also see ppl once one snow flake falls, they have a death grip on their steering wheel. They are about to hit the panic mode cause they know they don't know how to handle driving in that.

Now I am not condemning anyone by any means, but its food for thought.

Also all snow, is not the same. Warmer climates, it's slushy, icy, sloppy snow, loves to try to steer your car for you. 
I know cause every year as soon as it warms up and this snow melts its a big googy mess on the hwys. and we get the same mess up here. I try to avoid going on them then. 

I would like to see what others think, that live there, on how to be prepared for all that's happening there now.
Would chains be enough to handle what's happening?

It seems to be occurring more often there now.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Jim-mi said:


> I can't believe the number of people who are panicking because you all got a snow flake....


It's all relative to where you may live. I found living here that they are not well equipped to deal with the snow as where I lived before.

I still find it troubling how quickly folks are calling for the NG though.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Jim-mi said:


> I can't believe the number of people who are panicking because you all got a snow flake....
> 
> Yes almost every school in northern Mich. was closed again today because of the brutal wind chill factor . . -30 F ....
> The concern is for the kids getting frost bite in a matter of a very few minutes.
> ...



I know northern Michigan (as in the UP). This is not there. It is not Colorado or Montana etc. 

I know 4 ft snow drifts or higher. But the difference is, the population and city/county services are set up to take care of it. So, please don't get all superior cause you're set up for this when a different part of the country that hardly ever has this coldness and conditions are not handling it well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

How many inches of snow caused this mess ?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

not much, but the ice under it is more of the cause.

Using that middle AL weatherman's fb page for more information

Today

View attachment 22063


and then a nurse sending a message to her children in a school and her hubby stuck at a different hospital

View attachment 22062


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

Watching on TV right now . Roadways appear to be pure ice .


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

from the weather man's page



> @ALcomBirmingham Rough estimate from Hoover schools: 4,000 students, 350 adults staying the night.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Have been watching those B'ham news feeds off and on. Sheer ice around there, there is a part of the interstate between Atlanta and B'ham that is hilly and isolated. Busses are picking up people stranded in cars and taking them to Pell City.

As I mentioned in another forum, the roads in B'ham are not designed for snow. Some are steep and paved smooth enough that ice turns them into bobsled runs. Snow tires and winter driving techniques are unheard of. What impressed me most though was seeing the long haul truckers just stop on the interstates and camp because they are too icy and dangerous.

The area affected is pretty large - Tuscaloosa to down past Montgomery, over through Atlanta. Noting that the voltage here is dipping close to 110, indicating another major power load.

As for prep for being out on the road, it wouldn't be an issue for us if we had been caught in the mess. It is prepped for van camping for a couple days at all times.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Sounds like quite a mess. Always keep a GOODIE bag in the car for situations like this.


----------



## mom2accjk (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a friend in Birmingham that posted on facebook her son and neighbor took two four wheelers to the highway to help people out. At the time he had been gone two hours. Ive heard many stories of peiple trying to help others.


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

All season tires can be left on the car, all year. Snow tires are the ones that go on/off seasonally. Snow tires don't help on ice and the all seasons might actually be better. There are special "ice" tires, but they're too soft for running any amount of time on pavement. 

It IS possible to drive on hilly roads in ice - it just takes superhuman patience (or white knuckle fear) and the conviction that "I can do this". There are some things you "can" do... that you "shouldn't". 

Letting some air out of the tires and driving on the shoulder with one tire helps. 

As for car bags/gear... I try to have one in all kinds of weather; I have been stranded in 100 degree heat, too. And if the weather forecast is iffy for winter - I'll throw some "just in case" stuff in for good measure: kitty litter, ice melt, a shovel... It can be needed anywhere; any time.

All it takes on the interstate - is a couple of people to lose it on the ice; lose momentum or freak out - to permanently stop traffic. If you lose the momentum, then try to go again - it has to start rolling ever so gently. With all those cars stopped, it then becomes difficult for help to reach them... and the problem grows.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

My concern personally right now on these state highways is downed powerlines. Power at the truck stop was on and off telling me things are nice somewhere.

I am empty right now and can put full power to my drives and while one tire will spin, I can't get all my drives to break free which is a good sign. The daylight and warmer temps will break this up quickly with traffic.

I have to admit. Looking at the south prepare for this and reading the forecasts and then reading the forecasts from back home, the NWS has a lot to claim for causing this panic.

The way the advisories are worded here sound like the ones back home for when we are looking at a 20+" snowfall and subzero temps.

Just my observations.

The tires folks have on their cars here are the same tires we run up north. It's the attitude and head games you all are putting yourself through causing so many of the issues. This would be a normal 1st or second snow for us or more towards the end of the season. Not saying to ignore it for what it is, but seriously listen to the drama your weather folks are making this into.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

What amazed me was how many people in that thread didn't understand why the National Guard could fix everything. They seem to honestly expect 350 people to be able to get all the kids and take them home....1,000's of kids!! Consider then, what do they do with those kids if they get them home and there is no one there becuase the adults are stuck elsewhere!!??

These poor people are so far out of their element they can't fathom what is happening. Think about this! THIS is how people would react it The S actually H's TF! They aren't going to be able to fathom the situation and will expect everything to be "fixed" on demand. Doesn't matter what part of the country you are in, the gut responses will be the same.....

Praying that the weather breaks and the roads melt soon for you all down there!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Brighton said:


> No, I am not, but every single person who's FB page Angie has now copied is!


Angie is not bullying anyone, anyone who posts on FB publicly can be copied as they have no intention of their correspondence being kept private.

Bullying is harrassing others with the intent to cause harm, either physical or emotional.

What Angie posted is definitely not in that category. My own FB page is covered with comments like the ones made in this thread. Everyone down here is worried about how to get their children home that are stranded at schools. I think it is a good idea to let people know that this can happen and they need to be prepared in case it does.

Personally, given the amount of warning that we had down here that there was going to be snow/ice, I would have kept my kid at home. If it didn't happen, oh well, the kid missed one day. Get the homework assignment and get it turned in at next session.

Never sent my children to school when snow/ice was predicted as there would have been no way to fetch them home where I used to live, out in the sticks, yours is the last road to be driven on and that is how most roads are cleared. By someone driving on them. No salt and not much sand to put down and no tires/chains on cars. Heck I don't own a heavy winter coat to wear to work, I am wearing my barn coat every day this week!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/live-southern-snow-ice-force-t/22639719
Look at some of the pics on this link above.

There are still thousands and thousands of cars lined up in and around the ATL area. People still in traffic. 
It is not because of a "snowflake". It turned to ice fairly early yesterday. Some say because the heat from the cars melted the snow and then went to ice.
Schools and businesses let out about the same time and lots of people were trying to get home at the same time. Lots of tractor trailer wrecks etc. Even *if* people had snow tires or chains, they could not go because of the thousands of cars and big trucks ahead (and wrecks) and clogging up the exit ramps.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

When everyone decides they can drive on ice they should rethink there reasoning. A lot of people can drive on snow and ice if they are not interfered with by others. As soon as traffic begins to stop and restart all bets are off. When you loose momentum on a slick grade you will have a major problem restarting. Now put a 1/4 mile of slipping and sliding vehicles ahead of you and you are in a no win situation.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

Many of the issues lie above Montgomery, because they were not supposed to get anything! Maybe a flurry or two.

City streets were closed yesterday, yet the scanner was active last night and today. Sheer idiots. Dh put up barricades on a particularly icy road, then immediately pulled a car over that went around them on the shoulder of the road.


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

Still snowing in the Outer Banks. I've cleaned the back porch off 4 times since last night. Going to grab a bite and start shovelling around the doors... get a path for the water to flow when it starts melting tomorrow. But it's cold; with the wind chill (wind's still pretty constant from the north) it's about 10. I've worked in worse - but at this age, I have to take more breaks and eat/warm up more often. It's very pretty and this much snow is unusual here too. I'd go out & play in the jeep - but that would make it harder for the folks who have to drive in it, to get around. 

I'm sure the situation further south will get analyzed to death - what caused the problem, what not to do next time, etc. Thing is, it is happening and faced with a similar situation with similar conditions - people might make the same decisions that they did this time - or make different ones, then take flak when the situation "isn't all that bad". Especially with school closings- it's a no-win situation.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Gridlock continues as unspeakably horrible commute home stretches into second day*



http://www.ajc.com/news/news/local/gridlock-continues-as-unspeakably-horrible-commute/nc53m/

By Mike Morris
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution 
Gridlock on the interstates this morning continues to frustrate drivers still trying to get home on a commute that started Tuesday.
Interstate 285 is closed in multiple spots and traffic is still bumper-to-bumper and barely moving on several other interstates, including on I-75 north of downtown and on I-20 west of downtown. Transporataion officials said the biggest problem is tractor-trailers unable to get tractionon the ice that are blocking multiple lanes of the interstates.
Students remain stranded at schools, as commuters lucky enough to make their way to makeshift shelters begin waking up in churches, fire houses and stores that remained open all night to provide a warm place to stay as temperatures plummeted into the teens.
As Atlantaâs traffic nightmare stretched into Day 2, state transportation officials advised drivers who made it home to stay there, and others who were at makeshift shelters to remain in place indefinitely as they continue to treat ice-coated roads.
Maintenance workers are battling intransigent black ice to get stranded drivers on interstates and major state routes moving, said Karlene Barron, a spokeswoman for GDOT.
Tractor-trailers were advised not to enter Georgia all.
âIf there isnât already a tractor-trailer in Georgia, please stay out,â Barron said. âWe cannot deal with anymore.â




To read the rest of the article, click here
http://www.ajc.com/news/news/local/gridlock-continues-as-unspeakably-horrible-commute/nc53m/


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

This is very much a "be prepared for even the remotest chance" situation. We are blessed in the fact that we homeschool and work from home, so did not need to be out in this, but we still keep blankets and those "hot hands" warmers in the truck, as well as food, first aid kit and other things. Do I ever think we will be stuck in the ice or snow? No, it's Florida. But last night showed how many people ended up in situations they never thought they would be in, either. We were prepared for staying warm in the house with no power...did I ever think we would need that? Not really, but I REALLY HATE to be cold, so am not taking chances! 10,000 people here lost power in this storm last night, I don't know how many were able to deal with it. A train derailed near here in the midst of it and people had to evacuate to a shelter till the all clear sounded, in the middle of weather a lot of people don't even have clothes for. It all goes to show, things can happen, no matter how small you think the possibility is. And happen fast! Keep an emergency supply bag in your vehicle, keep some extra snacks in your kid's backpack, it's not too much to ask!


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

Saw this on Facebook - a guy found 2 empty reefer trailers and talked to the drivers. They let him rig them up so they were heating rather than cooling. 200 stranded motorists kept warm through the night! That is the kind of person I would want on my team!


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Possum Belly said:


> The problem is that with all the people in the "parking lot" interstate traffic, and schools, it is 20 degrees here now, and will be in mid teens by AM. From what I see on the ATL news, Atl and surrounding cities and towns, it is a real mess. Just imagine all the men/ women stuck in traffic for the past 8 hrs or so having to go to the bathroom.


Just talked to my son and he said one of his friends trip home took 6 hours last night and at one point she had to "get out and squat behind a dumpster". :whistlin:


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Most of the people are still there on the interstates today. The salt trucks are having a difficult time getting to the areas because of the big rig wrecks and traffic snarls. There is just so long "you can hold it". I am sure lots of folks just had to stand or squat next to their car and go.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree that people need to avoid being on the road in these situations- driving on icy roads with people inexperienced at such conditions is always a nightmare. Everyone knows the first bad weather even in places used to it is a day full of accidents until nature has reminded them to slow down and drive carefully.
But these postings do show a lot more panic than is useful. Indeed people do not have the right clothing but they have enough to layer them up. A blanket over a light coat over a sweatsirt will be pretty warm. Two pair of socks can help. A scarf or two over the head will replace a hat. Heaven knows in the good ol' days before insulated clothing, my mom stuff us into two pairs of pants for trips up to "snow country."
The time spent criticizing should be used to share solutions. To help. I can see that social media can be a force to spread panic if peopledo not restrain themselves. Complain later.
Are the local officials using it to provide useful information too?


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

where I want to said:


> Are the local officials using it to provide useful information too?



No its not. Been tracking NWS the last couple days and they are horrible at spreading panic. Read the descriptions of what happened in the south and its a major winter storm.

Same time of weather in the plains and it barely gets a blip on the radar for a winter weather comment.

I've seen in the past enough times in the south its advisable to have a good coat, hat and gloves yet people don't give it a second thought once this time passes until next years incident arrives. Hey folks, this isn't your first go around with weather like this, it won't be your last. Definition of insanity here.

Try to keep an open mind that locales are different. Just had a shipper tell me that its unbareable to work in this weather......uh, less than 24 hours fro. Now, I'll be unloading your product in MN. Care to compare "bareable " here? Our LOW is supposed to be -16Â°F.

Even at 20Â°F, the salt these communities are using will work. Its not instant, but it works...


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"It IS possible to drive on hilly roads in ice - it just takes superhuman patience (or white knuckle fear) and the conviction that "I can do this". There are some things you "can" do... that you "shouldn't"."

As someone who was able to drive up an ice covered slope of I-89 in Vermont when literally NO ONE else was able to do so (as witnessed by my hitting fresh powder at the top with no tire marks in it), I have to say that there ARE roads where driving on them with ice is impossible no matter how good a driver you are. There is *NO WAY* I would drive many of the Birmingham roads in icy conditions, even if I had the road completely to myself.

Al Rokur (whatever his name is) was castigating the Georgia and Atlanta leaders this AM for not being prepared and pre-salting the roads. Thursday morning quarterbacking. Pre-salting wouldn't have worked. It wasn't that type of event. Maybe they made an error in not telling people to stay home, but you don't put out a house fire with a teakettle of water and you don't "fix" a major ice storm with a little salt.


----------



## angmont1882 (Dec 19, 2013)

I am really glad Texas schools took it serious when it happened to us in December...


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Here is one good thing that happened:

Chick-fil-A gave away free food to those who were stranded on I280 and opened their restaurant up to anyone who wanted to sleep there. This morning they cooked chicken biscuits and gave them away - no charge to anyone there.

I love hearing good things that come out of bad situations. 

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2014...-to-motorists-stranded-in-southern-snowstorm/


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

sidepasser said:


> Here is one good thing that happened:
> 
> Chick-fil-A gave away free food to those who were stranded on I280 and opened their restaurant up to anyone who wanted to sleep there. This morning they cooked chicken biscuits and gave them away - no charge to anyone there.
> 
> ...


Me too.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

sidepasser said:


> I love hearing good things that come out of bad situations.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2014...-to-motorists-stranded-in-southern-snowstorm/


And I love me some chicken biscuits!

I remember once I was driving through a blizzard in northern Indiana, that long empty stretch between Gary and Indianapolis. Snow was piled up like crazy along the sides of the road and traffic was sparse. Mostly trucks. Occasionally you'd see one jackknifed and off the road.

I came along this Mercedes that had run off into the ditch. The driver was standing out beside it in the howling winds and swirling snow, IN HIS PAJAMAS, and holding his cellphone up into the air trying to get a signal. He didn't even have shoes on! Night was coming on and the temperature was dropping fast.

This idiot thought he was in his living room when he got into his car that day. Probably went from warm house to warm garage to warm car and never put a moment's thought to having any sort of a backup plan.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Part of the problem, I think, is we've had SEVERAL snow scares since November, and none of them came to fruition. So when they called for snow again, no one really believed it.

It took my husband 6 hours to get home from work yesterday (usually takes him an hour). My sister got about a 1/4 mile from her work (took her an hour), turned around, parked her car, and then walked 2 hours to a friend's apartment. In heels. 

My husband's co worker never made it home and slept in his car on 285.

It's absolutely mayhem.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Didn't have any windows where he works? I would think if they were calling for snow and I started seeing flakes come down, I'd boogie back home in a hurry.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

In my immediate area, I am seeing inquiries about food places being open. 

I was beyond annoyed, then remembered we have a lot of college kids who may not keep food on hand, especially those in dorms. 

If you have kids off at college, please stress to them the importance of keeping food in their rooms!


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

Ernie - people don't think it will really happen around here. Or that it will get bad. 

I texted a coworker that it was sleeting pretty bad here at the house yesterday. I knew her dh had told her at the first sign of sleet or snow and she HAD to come home. Two and a half hours later, she texted back that she was on her way home finally and it was nasty. Well, duh! She firmly believed that it was going to be a non event.

I think people want to finish up their piles of work, whereas I have learned that it will be waiting on me when I get back to work, whenever that might be.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

bama said:


> Ernie - people don't think it will really happen around here. Or that it will get bad.


Same sort of happens around here. People think "Oh, it's Texas so it won't be bad" and then when we get that freak winter storm, they all lose their minds and drive into ditches.


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

BoldViolet said:


> Part of the problem, I think, is we've had SEVERAL snow scares since November, and none of them came to fruition. So when they called for snow again, no one really believed it.
> 
> It took my husband 6 hours to get home from work yesterday (usually takes him an hour). My sister got about a 1/4 mile from her work (took her an hour), turned around, parked her car, and then walked 2 hours to a friend's apartment. In heels.
> 
> ...


The weather people here are becoming the boys and girls who cried wolf. They are always predicting something in east tn and nothing happens. This time nobody listened and it turned into a big fiasco with the schools.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Last week we had a snow event predicted so all the schools in our parish closed..next morning...there wasnt anything but a few flurries..the officials took a lot of heat for closing...but they knew what a mess it might have been..Im glad they have been vindicated..Praying for all in this problem.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Angie, the posts from FB really bring home the situation for those of us not there. It's one thing to watch it on TV but a whole other thing to read the concern of the people. I was in the northeast during a really nasty ice storm and listened to local radio where people called in asking for help and also called in to volunteer help. Really brings it home. We need to pay attention and learn what we can from this so we can be better prepared and avoid pitfalls.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

The thing with forecasting is getting it correct for a small area. There forecast model could be 99.5% accurate but still be off by over 100 miles on the ground. Sometimes 15-20 miles makes a huge difference in moisture amounts and temperatures.


----------



## willbuck1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Watcher I think your son and I know the same person.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

Just going by the news footage I've seen but it looks like it's mostly glass-smooth glare ice. Even though we're used to winter up here, that would still cause a problem for us. On top of that, I doubt anybody actually had real snow tires on and all season tires are NOT snow tires, the tread patterns and rubber compounds are different, not to mention "ice" tires which are even softer. In that area which doesn't really get much in the way of snow it would be difficult to really prepare for something like that. It might have even been better if three or four inches of snow had fallen, it would probably have been easier to drive in.

Hope everyone gets home safe!

We have a state of emergency declared in Dufferin County here in Southern Ontario because of the constant winds over the last few days have drifted the snow over the roads and the plows can't keep up with it. Many roads are closed and warming centres open for stranded motorists. Hang in there, everyone, winter ain't over yet!


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

It is interesting to me how so many are critical of the NWS, and I told my husband just last night how glad I was to be living in the age of meteorology.

I can only imagine what life would be like without their storm warnings, hurricane warnings, heads up about extreme high and low temps, etc. No, they are not always perfect. But they are a whole lot better than nothing. People have lost sight of the fact that the NWS issues predictions, not guarantees.

And then, when things do not play out exactly like the prediction, people blame the NWS. They are mad, they are inconvenienced, they are scared, and perhaps they are in dire straights, so of course they want to blame someone. But while the NWS can give a prediction, they do not control the weather and it is silly and unproductive to shout and carry on when they miss the mark. No one is willing to consider how their own behavior might have contributed to the problems they are experiencing. You rarely hear anyone grumbling about how mad they are at themselves, for ignoring all the preparedness talk and weather warnings. It's so much easier and more comfortable to blame the NWS.

But I, for one, am thankful for the NWS. I appreciate the insight they give me. Of course, I usually combine it with insight gained from my Farmer's Almanac, the nature signs common in my area, and my arthritic left knee to form my own prediction, the one that I act upon. And (like most everyone else here) I try to stay generally prepared for weather extremes, loss of power, loss of road access, etc. I try to take the NWS for the educated guess it is, and not develop an unhealthy and unrealistic dependence upon it.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

The trouble in the south has nothing to do with snow plows, chains, oats or school kids. 

The weather forecast was ignored- some have said it came in faster than expected. Point is it was expected. Weather men predict big sleet and ice storm 
Schools and many businesses should have been closed. Why have kids go part of a day then get sent home early. Why wait and take a chance of getting kids stuck at school. This is not snow but sleet and ice. Once roads are iced there is nothing that can safely move. 

I you know that 4o minutes to the northwest they are getting iced in and it is headed your way it is time to go be where ever you want to be for the next three days. 

Leaving a heated building to go out into a sleet storm/ ice is not a smart thing to do. If you wait to long to go then you are stuck but better to be stuck at work or at a hotel then in your car along the road. 


Never get in your car and go out driving in sleet and ice. If on the road when it starts to sleet get off at the first exit an stay there.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

ovsfarm said:


> It is interesting to me how so many are critical of the NWS, and I told my husband just last night how glad I was to be living in the age of meteorology.
> 
> I can only imagine what life would be like without their storm warnings, hurricane warnings, heads up about extreme high and low temps, etc. No, they are not always perfect. But they are a whole lot better than nothing. People have lost sight of the fact that the NWS issues predictions, not guarantees.
> 
> ...



The issue I personally have with the NWS is the standards they used here. What they define as a winter storm down here is entirely different than what the agency uses for up north in the Snowbelt.

Have a definition for it and make it a standard. Don't change those definitions by region.

You had a rain and freezing rain storm. That is entirely different that a winter storm warning expected with several inches of snow. I'll play in the snow. I don't mess with ice. How people deal with them are entirely different. 

Snow is friendly and somewhat playful. Ice is just mean and nasty and deserves to be ignored till it goes away. What does that mean? You can still move in snow. Ice, you play bumper cars whether you want to or not.

No amount of sand or salt will prep roads for 1/4" of ice. It will either be washed off or coated smooth. Natural heat will melt it away. Not much else. Once it's hit that right temp and softens up, traffic is the best this for it busting it up and mashing it apart. Bit nature handles it for you best.

Liquid brine on the centerline will speed it up. But it still take nature doing it.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

News and pics to share--you can see the ice on the roads. It was (and has been) well below freezing since this started. We have hills and elevated roadways, which freeze quickly. 

Link to al.com: http://www.al.com/#/0

It was 3 degrees this morning at 3:00 AM, up to 7 right now.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

This storm reminded me of 1976 when we went deer hunting down south during thanksgiving. On the trip back we got stranded in snow on the south side of Hurricane creek Hollow for 6 hours on 65 before making it through the Lacon gap and crossing onto 31 where there was no ice and very little snow. Talk about some freaky wind patterns through mountains with a storm front that came down from the northwest with a weird little electric slide dos sey do.


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes, it's absolutely wonderful to have tornado warnings in enough time to take shelter and week's notice to get ready for a hurricane.

BUT: we still have to look out the window and read our own local weather signs too. People are losing that skill. Do you know how to tell - in the morning - if it's going to rain that afternoon? Can you read the clouds?

If the SHTF, how will you know that conditions are favorable for a TORCON of 9 in your area that day, and keep an extra lookout without the NWS or TWC?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

ovsfarm said:


> It is interesting to me how so many are critical of the NWS, and I told my husband just last night how glad I was to be living in the age of meteorology.
> 
> I can only imagine what life would be like without their storm warnings, hurricane warnings, heads up about extreme high and low temps, etc. No, they are not always perfect. But they are a whole lot better than nothing. People have lost sight of the fact that the NWS issues predictions, not guarantees.


I would prefer to have had the skills of judging incoming whether stay in our society at large like they still do in some more primitive peoples.

I can generally take a guess at what the weather is going to be for the next day or two based on cloud patterns and such, but I don't know that I'm any more or less accurate than the NWS.

If the NWS were to completely vanish from the world, it would simply mean I had to prepare further in advance and always maintain stockpiles just in case of bad weather.

Oh wait. The same thing I have to do NOW in case they are wrong.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

It was 2.7 degrees here in W GA this morning. Supposed to be 63 degrees Sunday.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

farmerj said:


> The issue I personally have with the NWS is the standards they used here. What they define as a winter storm down here is entirely different than what the agency uses for up north in the Snowbelt.
> 
> Have a definition for it and make it a standard. Don't change those definitions by region.
> 
> ...


I am not familiar with different types of storm standards. When we lived down south, we were in the Tampa area, so only saw a few snowflakes once. However, if there was only one standard, then would the piddly few inches of snow and a meager 1/4 inch of ice even rate a notice? It would be a small blip on the radar in my area, but (as we are seeing) is a major issue for the southern states.

I don't agree about snow being friendly. In my area it is not. We currently have about a foot on the ground, with another foot predicted for the weekend and next week. As it lays there on the ground, a fraction of the top layer usually melts just a bit when the sun shines. Then you have a frozen crust to deal with. If anything packs that down, then you can end up with multiple layers of packed, icy snow, without any ice storm at all.

Cars will slide very easily on snow also. Not quite as bad as ice, but when it is packed down, it becomes very treacherous.

For me, the bottom line is that while I appreciate the information provided by the NWS, I fully expect to have to use my own brain to figure out what I should do and the likelihood of my area having a problem. Most of us here consistently err on the overprepared side, so we will be ready for that one time (like this) when the predictions are wrong, when nature adds an unexpected surprise, or when previous weather conditions or even manmade conditions intensify the situation.

I am sorry that the people of the south are suffering. I am especially sorry that so many children had to suffer. However, now that we know it CAN happen, how many of those people do you think will make adequate preparations and decisions next winter, or 5 winters from now?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Apparently, the NWS is ranked at the bottom compared to all other weather services globally.

http://judithcurry.com/2012/03/30/u-s-weather-prediction-falling-behind/


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> not much, but the ice under it is more of the cause.
> 
> Using that middle AL weatherman's fb page for more information
> 
> ...



That first picture looks like there is pure ice on that road. Not good...ever.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Well folks, you got to remember a few things. Most of the time we don't have to worry about weather like this, we don't stay in pratice.

People are getting out, cause if their place of employment didn't close.....they can lose their jobs......alot quicker than they can find one!

That don't count the idiots that want to play!

Here is another thing to consider....the highway in front the house had about 1/2 to 3/4 inch of clear ice on it.....you could hear it cracking when folks drove over it...not much snow to give a little traction.....add that to hard times and folks driving and not changing their tires till they have to...one of the newer booming business in my area is the used tire place...6 or 8 in one county.........don't lead to alot of grab and/or traction, no matter where you live.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

ovsfarm said:


> It is interesting to me how so many are critical of the NWS, and I told my husband just last night how glad I was to be living in the age of meteorology.
> 
> I can only imagine what life would be like without their storm warnings, hurricane warnings, heads up about extreme high and low temps, etc. No, they are not always perfect. But they are a whole lot better than nothing. People have lost sight of the fact that the NWS issues predictions, not guarantees.
> 
> ...


My meteorologist son would like your post..his favorite answer to this is..thats why we call it a forecast..not a factcast


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Ernie said:


> Apparently, the NWS is ranked at the bottom compared to all other weather services globally.
> 
> http://judithcurry.com/2012/03/30/u-s-weather-prediction-falling-behind/


I read the article. I think it said we are ranked 3/4, tied with Canada. Not exactly what I would call ranked at the bottom. Did I misread?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

ovsfarm said:


> I read the article. I think it said we are ranked 3/4, tied with Canada. Not exactly what I would call ranked at the bottom. Did I misread?


Yeah, you're right. We're ahead of Somalia and Zimbabwe.

Just sort of last in the western technological world.


----------

